# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  Đà Nẵng - Hành trình từ máy cắt rập nằm bãi thành máy laser

## Thach001

Xin chào các anh, các bạn trên diễn đàn, em là thành viên lâu rồi mà trước giờ toàn lên đọc thỉnh thoảng cm vu vơ giờ xin phép đăng bài, em mới tốt nghiệp được nửa năm, cái này là dự án khởi nghiệp của em, khá vui khi được gia nhập hội chế cháo nên mong mấy anh mấy bạn chém nhẹ tay.
Tình hình là em được người quen giới thiệu cho cái khung máy cắt rập cỡ 12x15 cũ trong bãi. Thấy có khả năng cải tạo nên e hốt về. Tình trạng khung còn khá nguyên vẹn, còn 2 bộ động cơ, driver, mạch của nó thì chuột ăn cả rồi.
Sau khi mang về vệ sinh thì nó được thế này:

Thấy bộ truyền còn có thể dùng được nên em quyết định dùng tạm để hoàn thành máy trước tết kiếm xèng ) ra tết rồi thay ray trượt sau. Nhưng trục x lại quá thấp để lắp đầu cắt laser nên lại xách mông đi phay nhôm gá lên cho nó cao thêm 15cm. Bị chém 1 nhát đau điếng:

Phần xem xét với chạy tìm chỗ phay khá ngốn thời gian có khi còn tốn hơn cả làm khung mới huhu. 
Phần cứng ok hết là lên tủ điện, gá ống 100w,canh chỉnh làm rẹt rẹt trong 2 ngày.



Chạy tìm các phần phụ trợ như bơm nước, làm mát, bơm khí... 
Làm xong con máy to đầu tiên rút ra được một đống bài học cũng mong được chia sẻ với a e (những ai mới tập tành làm như e): - Nếu hàng cũ mà hư hại quá thì vứt đỡ mất thời gian hehe.
- Nên tìm hiểu mua sớm các loại phụ cận như bơm nước làm mát, bơm khí, đặt biệt là quạt hút khói, vì hết xèng để mua quạt này mà e bị hàng xóm chửi tới tấp do cắt hôi quá ( đặt biệt là cắt tấm fome)
- Dùng kính phản xạ nên dùng loại bằng kim loại toàn bộ ( tránh loại mạ vàng ở ngoài vì dễ hỏng e đã thử và đi tong 1 tấm kính khi lau cồn 90 và 2 tấm khi lau xà phòng, may mà a Thư khuyến mãi tặng cho 2 kính nên còn dùng đến bây giờ)

Sau gần 2 tháng lê lết vì ngu dốt và thiếu tiền nó mới chạy nổi:

----------

anhcos, CKD, Dainamcnc, Ga con, GORLAK, hung1706, huyquynhbk, kametoco, mig21, Minh Phi Nguyen, MINHAT, minhdt_cdt10, ppgas, Trần Hoàng Nam, Tuanlm, Tuấn, vanlam1102

----------


## Trần Hoàng Nam

Chúc mừng Em .

----------

Thach001

----------


## Thach001

He thank a!

----------


## thewind258

Cảm ơn chủ thớt đã chia sẻ

----------


## Dainamcnc

Phần ống phóng mình không che lại nhìn thấy sợ quá. Mình thấy máy TQ nó che hết vì an toàn.

----------


## maithieugia

chúc mừng bạn nhé !
cảm ơn bạn đã chia sẻ bài viết!
Mình cũng đang nghiên cứu và dự định chế con máy này; có gì chưa rõ bạn giúp đỡ chỉ giáo cho mình với nhé!

----------


## tanhongquang26

Cảm ơn bạn đã chia sẻ bài viết  :Smile:

----------


## ikip337

> Xin chào các anh, các bạn trên diễn đàn, em là thành viên lâu rồi mà trước giờ toàn lên đọc thỉnh thoảng cm vu vơ giờ xin phép đăng bài, em mới tốt nghiệp được nửa năm, cái này là dự án khởi nghiệp của em, khá vui khi được gia nhập hội chế cháo nên mong mấy anh mấy bạn chém nhẹ tay.
> Tình hình là em được người quen giới thiệu cho cái khung máy cắt rập cỡ 12x15 cũ trong bãi. Thấy có khả năng cải tạo nên e hốt về. Tình trạng khung còn khá nguyên vẹn, còn 2 bộ động cơ, driver, mạch của nó thì chuột ăn cả rồi.
> Sau khi mang về vệ sinh thì nó được thế này:
> 
> Thấy bộ truyền còn có thể dùng được nên em quyết định dùng tạm để hoàn thành máy trước tết kiếm xèng ) ra tết rồi thay ray trượt sau. Nhưng trục x lại quá thấp để lắp đầu cắt laser nên lại xách mông đi phay nhôm gá lên cho nó cao thêm 15cm. Bị chém 1 nhát đau điếng:
> 
> Phần xem xét với chạy tìm chỗ phay khá ngốn thời gian có khi còn tốn hơn cả làm khung mới huhu. 
> Phần cứng ok hết là lên tủ điện, gá ống 100w,canh chỉnh làm rẹt rẹt trong 2 ngày.
> 
> ...


 ráp ntn quá ngon rồi, chúc mừng bạn

----------

